# Insulation



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I am re-doing the home theater room and is it worth it to rip off the sheetrock on the ceiling and install insulation bats? The room is in the basement (we have those up North). If so, what is best to use? The R value is probably meaningless in this case.

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Correct. The R means nothing. What you want to do is fill the cavity fully to avoid it ringing like a drum.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Should I stuff it full with 2 bats of insulation???

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

And man does it make a difference. I did that with my riser. First time was one sheet of plywood and no stuffing.

Thing acted like a panel resonator and sucked the bass (almost 1.5 octaves) out of the room. When you walked on it, it sounded like a drum.

Add stuffing (R13 insulation, I think) and an extra layer of plywood (overlapping the seams) and the thing is solid and I have my bass back.


----------

